# What did you do to your bike today?



## ralph1 (May 20, 2006)

As the title says, what did you do to your bike today? Anything will do...washed it, tuned it, changed something on it.

I will start it off, I changed my SLR-XP saddle for an Fizik Arione CX carbon saddle, sacrificed some weight for comfort. And then went for a 30k ride to bed it in.


----------



## TopQuark (Aug 9, 2012)

Checked the derailleur set-up that I still assemble. Still waiting for the stem (Thomson) and fork (Columbus) to ship.


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

Put on a set of 700/28 tires


----------



## ralph1 (May 20, 2006)

And I adjusted my RD on my S2, forgot about that one.


----------



## NJPhil (Jun 24, 2003)

Installed a new Thomson stem, 3T Ergonova Team bars and Fizik tape.


----------



## Bill2 (Oct 14, 2007)

I rode it


----------



## ParadigmDawg (Aug 2, 2012)

I kicked mine as I walked past it. I was still a little mad at it for what it did to me the day before...


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

I ignored mine, it was raining.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

rode to work, rode home


----------



## matfam (Jul 13, 2012)

Brazed the front derailleur cage that broke last night.


----------



## champamoore (Jul 30, 2012)

I said, "Good morning RuthAnn, ready for the morning commute?" and enjoyed the ride (and a sprint up the last rise) to work.


----------



## Mailmover (Mar 29, 2011)

Yesterday, Lubed my Single Speed's Chain, wiped the dust off and rode it around town running errands. The F1 got a bath and lube and will be ridden today (fingers crossed)


----------



## brady1 (Aug 18, 2011)

Going to pick it up from the LBS today... New crankset installed.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

Which one?


----------



## S.humrich (Oct 12, 2012)

I bought a new wheelset then rode one more time and changed them out.


----------



## LookDave (Sep 29, 2007)

Started swapping out groupset - Shimano to Campy. On Italian steel DeRosa.


----------



## quikrick1 (Sep 28, 2011)

I just stared at her...


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

I rode it.


----------



## cyclevt (Aug 6, 2004)

*thought about....*

....replacing it.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

I caressed it gently before unleashing my power.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Looked at her fondly and told her we'll ride tomorrow.


----------



## wesb321 (Oct 1, 2011)

So far just rode to work and back.


----------



## chudak (Jul 28, 2012)

Day 6 of Gastroenteritis...so the only thing I did to my bike was look longingly at it. Gave it a bath last thursday and haven't ridden it since :cryin:


----------



## slowdave (Nov 29, 2005)

lowered the handlebars and replaced the battery in the powertap, after i rode it.


----------



## bmor_62 (Mar 7, 2012)

Rode her for the first time in 9 days after months of riding 4-6 times a week. I feel good.


----------



## Dg designs (Jun 24, 2012)

Re wrapped my bars. The last time was the first time I had ever done it and it showed. A couple of videos later and it looks much more factory.


----------



## Dave Cutter (Sep 26, 2012)

Today, after a nice ride I washed the bicycle... let the chain air dry in the wind... then oiled it.


----------



## mrcreosote (Sep 9, 2010)

took it into the shop to get the wheels trued


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

Today, 10/17/2012?

Rode it. BB is clicking and I've already tried cleaning it out a few weeks ago with no luck. Just happy it's not the frame failing.


----------



## wpod (Jul 15, 2012)

28 mile shake down ride after rebuilding from SS. Adjusted saddle and repositioned levers. Wiped down and re-lubed new chain. Need to adjust inboard setting on fdr prior to next ride.


----------



## MRM1 (Sep 13, 2008)

Rotated my Tires. But last week it got a new Defy Advanced 0


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

Which one?


----------



## superjesus (Jul 26, 2010)

Today, I rode it. 

Tomorrow, I need to scoot the saddle forward a hair and tip the nose up a couple of degrees.


----------



## Erion929 (Jun 10, 2010)

Added a K-Edge Garmin mount...then rode it for 1.5 hrs. after work...nice! :thumbsup:

**


----------



## automaticftp (Oct 18, 2012)

Bought it!

A 2005 Bianchi Veloce . . .


----------



## ralph1 (May 20, 2006)

Changed some wheels over and raced one of the girls.


----------



## curlymaple42 (Sep 13, 2012)

Road around the yard, realized i should run cx tires, then threw it back in the shed.


----------



## Dave Cutter (Sep 26, 2012)

Today I made a ever-so-slight adjustment to the handlebars... removing an upwards tilt I had accidentally put on the bars when changing the stem.


----------



## Agent Dark Booty (Oct 19, 2012)

I winked and smiled at her before leaving for work. 😝


----------



## martinrjensen (Sep 23, 2007)

Well, I swapped out the handle bars from Ergo bars to 3TTT classic bend bars and put fenders on.That took sometime as the bike (carbon) doesn't really like fenders. Then I waited till the next day to actually do the test ride when I was actually planning on a ride. It took me 45 minutes to get 50 ft past the driveway as I had to keep going back to adjust something to get rid of the rubbing. It was fine in the shop but with weight on the frame, things changed. finally I got it and it works fine now. Ready for the rain. The previous day I swapped out a tire that I damaged.


----------



## ecub (Sep 2, 2011)

Rode the Tricross in the rain. My Madone just watched.


----------



## Solopc (Sep 9, 2008)

ralph1 said:


> I will start it off, I changed my SLR-XP saddle for an Fizik Arione CX carbon saddle, sacrificed some weight for comfort. And then went for a 30k ride to bed it in.


Funny, I bought an SLR XP Flow for mine today. It'll be here Monday and it is replacing an X2 Flow saddle. I found he X2 with the same dimensions to be comfy. I just didn't like the stitching and that it was black... The new saddle is white.


----------



## bahueh (May 11, 2004)

broke the chainstay on one. 
rode another to work and back. put a 900 lumen light on it so I could get home.


----------



## FindTheRiver (May 26, 2012)

Lamented that my arrival home from work combined with the diminishing daylight and "honey-do" list presented to me at that time wasn't gonna allow me to ride and improve on my 8th place Strava segment time that I didn't even know I was competing in last time but I know I can easily move up to 5th on the next ride no problem.


----------



## ldotmurray (Jun 15, 2009)

Took apart my SS two weeks ago and finally did a thorough cleaning.


----------



## Old Fogey (Oct 18, 2012)

Today was fix the wheel day. I have a new bike, one week old, and on the 3rd or 4th ride, a spoke came undone, and the nipple was rattling around inside the rim. I couldn't take it to the dealer until today, and they fixed it while I waited. They are 'probably' going to swap the wheels with something else as soon as they get authorization from the factory. This is apparently a known problem, although it only shows up on a few bikes. They suspect a bad batch of spokes. I have the repaired wheel back on the bike, and I'm ready for a ride at 5:00 tomorrow morning.

I also picked up a pair of pedals. I know it's heresy, but I bought a pair of these to put on a road bike. I don't do well with cleats, and just feel safer and more in control on platform pedals. Also, I've been doing most of my riding in the dark, and even toe clips can be a hassle when you can't see what you're doing. I bought white pedals, so they'll be just a little easier to see.


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

I went for a ride on it.


----------



## bmor_62 (Mar 7, 2012)

bahueh said:


> put a 900 lumen light on it so I could get home.


I am using the 900 lumen from Dealextreme. 
After driving to work all week long I rode 3 times in the last 4 days. Feels good to be back!


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Put my nice road bike downstairs for an overhaul, and got my beater Cdale out for winter commuting.


----------



## rider9 (May 27, 2011)

A few days ago, I switched out my fixed gear bike from a 16t cog to an 18t. The chain ring is a 46t. Today I took it out to try some hills with it to see if I could do them with the lower gearing. I could. I had a nice ride.

Oh, I also aired up the tires and raised the seat. The seat had dropped a bit and was too low.


----------



## Maxpilot (Jul 18, 2010)

I cleaned my saddle after I almost got hit by a car.


----------



## BBoneCloneMN (Oct 21, 2012)

I adjusted my stem down, bars up, and seat higher. Next ride of any significance is tomorrow. Here goes nothing.


----------



## Old Fogey (Oct 18, 2012)

I stared at my bike for a while. I couldn't figure out why I was a good 10 minutes slower on my normal 15-mile ride.this morning. It couldn't be me......it had to be the bike.


----------



## NateDieselF4i (Sep 16, 2012)

I rode it 30 miles today !


----------



## castofone (Dec 24, 2010)

Munted my frame. :mad2:
and my sweet self :cryin:

I ran into a concrete culvert unfortunately immovable but fortunately not very fast, fast enough however to shear the down tube just near the head tube and crush the back of the head tube. And fast enough to catapult me over the front to face plant on a concrete driveway. Thinking about the mechanics of it it seems to me the if the frame hadn't failed like that it would have made a much more effective catapult and I would be a lot less happy about it.

The front rim is also munted but all other damage is superficial although my carbon handlebars are gouged so I'm a bit dubious about their future.

I have some time to fix it cause I cracked my C4 and I wont be riding until that knits. 

cest la vie.


----------



## DocRogers (Feb 16, 2006)

Rode the new/recycled Inis tandem forctge first time with Mrs. Doc.


----------



## GDeAngelo (Aug 9, 2009)

swapped my training wheels/tire onto my XO2 and went and played cyclocross for an hour or so. I got home, hung the bike up in my kitchen with all of the bikes. I see it right now, out of the corner of my eye. It is suggesting that I get another beer.


----------



## maxfrm (Jan 15, 2012)

I rode it, came home & washed it, then dried it & lastly lubed it...


----------



## FTR (Sep 20, 2006)

Re-wrapped one side of my bars that I had done a bad job on, adjusted my newly installed Chris King BB and removed and reinstalled a tyre that I had managed to install back to front.


----------



## c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n (Mar 3, 2012)

*What did you do to your bike TODAY?*

I swapped my front and back tyres today. Just did not like that I could not wear down the moulding groove in the middle of the tyre that was in front.


----------



## Matt1986 (Mar 19, 2010)

c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n said:


> I swapped my front and back tyres today. Just did not like that I could not wear down the moulding groove in the middle of the tyre that was in front.


I hope your rear's not too worn - sounds like a risky move to me.

I superglued ball bearings into my seatpost bolt and binder bolt to prevent anyone nicking my saddle.


----------



## BacDoc (Aug 1, 2011)

Maxpilot said:


> I cleaned my saddle after I almost got hit by a car.


Now that is funny! Glad you survived:thumbsup:


----------



## Old Fogey (Oct 18, 2012)

I went to the bike shop and told the gentleman I wanted to upgrade the tires on my bike to tyres. On average, riders in the UK are faster, and they ride on tyres. I wanted tyres for my bike too.

He threw me out of the store. Getting tyres for my bike is going to be harder than I thought.


----------



## wesb321 (Oct 1, 2011)

We (the bike and myself) got jacked up by some pudgy frat boys running a stop sign! I <3 hit n' runnns!!


----------



## superjesus (Jul 26, 2010)

I finally tilted the saddle up. Then I rode it for a couple of hours. I need to tip it up some more. 

I also need to find a way to move the saddle forward some more, but I'm out of saddle rail.


----------



## Solopc (Sep 9, 2008)

superjesus said:


> I finally tilted the saddle up. Then I rode it for a couple of hours. I need to tip it up some more.
> 
> I also need to find a way to move the saddle forward some more, but I'm out of saddle rail.


Is your seat post set back? Perhaps a straight post if so?


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

Old Fogey said:


> I went to the bike shop and told the gentleman I wanted to upgrade the tires on my bike to tyres. On average, riders in the UK are faster, and they ride on tyres. I wanted tyres for my bike too.
> 
> He threw me out of the store. Getting tyres for my bike is going to be harder than I thought.


Here ya go.

Folding Bike Tyres | Parts Store | Ribble Cycles UK

They're even 10% off for a coupla days.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

superjesus said:


> I finally tilted the saddle up. Then I rode it for a couple of hours. I need to tip it up some more.
> 
> I also need to find a way to move the saddle forward some more, but I'm out of saddle rail.


 Will one of these help.


----------



## balatoe (Apr 15, 2009)

Bought a new cross bike and took it out for the inaugural ride this afternoon.


----------



## superjesus (Jul 26, 2010)

velodog said:


> Will one of these help.


I wish it were that easy. I ignored the better advice and ended up with a bike with a seat mast and cap. A trip to the LBS should fix it. 

Don't tell the resident wrenches.... it's got internal cable routing too. Shhhhhhh.


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

rode my back-up bike for the first time in 10 months...forgot how nice it rides.

installed new Sigma wireless computer on the main ride...Germany makes nice stuff. and the instructions were a snap to follow.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

ralph1 said:


> As the title says, what did you do to your bike today? Anything will do...washed it, tuned it, changed something on it.
> 
> I will start it off, I changed my SLR-XP saddle for an Fizik Arione CX carbon saddle, sacrificed some weight for comfort. And then went for a 30k ride to bed it in.


Officially put the Fall/Winter fenders on the commuter.



It's drizzling right now with a chance of snow later  !


I'll probably put the studded tires on my other bike when the temps. start to stay in the mid 30'sF. Like, next week!


----------



## Flbikejunkie (Mar 18, 2012)

Rode my commuter bike to work and back. Passed two younger guys on their carbon bikes which put a smile on my face. After I got home I finished glueing my new tubulars on to the rims of my classic steel bike.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Added moar blinkies.


----------



## Scooper (Mar 4, 2007)

I added a pair of what Schwinn called "chain adjusters" to my 1940 Paramount track bike.


----------



## Andy M-S (Feb 3, 2004)

*Added a big bag...*










And rode...and rode...and rode...


----------



## Flac Vest (Jul 16, 2012)

It's getting a cleaning today when the new shoes come in; before that I retaped my tri-bars and attached new pedals.


----------



## r1lee (Jul 22, 2012)

removed my Giant Carbon SLR Drop bars and replaced with Zipp Vuka Sprint.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Andy M-S said:


> And rode...and rode...and rode...



Very nice velo :thumbsup: !



Do you have a write up on it here?

BTW; Is that a front hub generator set up  ?!


----------



## jpaschal01 (Jul 20, 2011)

About to put the new wheels on.


----------



## lhartle1 (Apr 26, 2012)

Just looked at it and sat on it. It's a new Litespeed L1 that I picked up last Saturday and it has been snowing ever since. That what you get when you live in northern Alberta, short riding seasons.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

lhartle1 said:


> Just looked at it and sat on it. It's a new Litespeed L1 that I picked up last Saturday and it has been snowing ever since. That what you get when you live in northern Alberta, short riding seasons.


Must ask the obvious question:

So what is keeping you from riding  ?


I live due South of you (43rd parallel) and we're expecting snow as well. I have a set of studded tires from Finland that keeps me going through the Winter months  .


----------



## 67caddy (Nov 4, 2009)

*The old Lemond*

I've got the frame of my old Lemond road bike ready to be stripped prior to powdercoating. I'll be converting it to a touring/light crushed limestone trail bike. Going to rebuild it with an old Shimano Deore XT group with flat bars. I've got two newer road bikes, but I didn't want to part with this 853 Reynolds frame. The bike has very layed back handling compared to my other two road bikes and figured it should adapt well to it's new role. The local powder coat does single color for $80, but they no longer strip frames. So I'll have to strip and prep the frame myself.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

67caddy said:


> I've got the frame of my old Lemond road bike ready to be stripped prior to powdercoating. I'll be converting it to a touring/light crushed limestone trail bike. Going to rebuild it with an old Shimano Deore XT group with flat bars. I've got two newer road bikes, but I didn't want to part with this 853 Reynolds frame. The bike has very layed back handling compared to my other two road bikes and figured it should adapt well to it's new role. The local powder coat does single color for $80, but they no longer strip frames. So I'll have to strip and prep the frame myself.


Very nice!



What size is it?


----------



## r.shoemaker78 (Feb 23, 2012)

Got it set back up on the trainer. Gave it an easy 30 min pedaling to make sure everything was secure. Cursed the snow for ruining my 3 day weekend.


----------



## 67caddy (Nov 4, 2009)

cda 455 said:


> Very nice!
> 
> 
> 
> What size is it?


It is a 1999 Lemond Zurich size 57cm. Here is a pic from when it was my primary road bike about 6 years ago.

It will look VERY different when this is all done. I will be putting the original Lemond headbadge and a fresh 853 Reynolds decal back on. But the color will be a solid blue and no frame decals


----------



## FTR (Sep 20, 2006)

67caddy said:


> It is a 1999 Lemond Zurich size 57cm. Here is a pic from when it was my primary road bike about 6 years ago.
> 
> It will look VERY different when this is all done. I will be putting the original Lemond headbadge and a fresh 853 Reynolds decal back on. But the color will be a solid blue and no frame decals


Wow!!
I would not be wanting to do that to that frame.
It is a very nice looking bike as it is and I personally think it is a shame to turn it into a Frankenbike.


----------



## Oasisbill (Jan 15, 2011)

Replaced a drive side spoke, trued wheel, Cleaned chain, Went for a ride.


----------



## matfam (Jul 13, 2012)

I was a beautiful fall afternoon with no rain, I know no rain... I could not resist my bike calling, I caved and rode it and it was good.


----------



## ecub (Sep 2, 2011)

Installed fenders on my Tricross Comp Disc for the fall rides.


----------



## lhartle1 (Apr 26, 2012)

cda 455 said:


> Must ask the obvious question:
> 
> So what is keeping you from riding  ?
> 
> ...


I do ride but that would be on my MTB, my real passion is on my road bikes.


----------



## tom93r1 (Jul 19, 2009)

Wheels!

Frame was recently replaced under warranty, old was blue/white and that's why the white seat, tape, stem, cages, and post. Slowly trying to eliminate the white, might tackle the tape today.


----------



## Matthew Siow (Oct 25, 2012)

Wash it and took pictures of it


----------



## stephencurry30 (Oct 15, 2012)

fell off and almost died...


----------



## Flip D (Jul 6, 2004)

Decided that I am going to start racing in the Tuesday night crits next year so I dusted off the ol' 04 EPX Nullabor.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

tom93r1 said:


> Wheels!
> 
> Frame was recently replaced under warranty, old was blue/white and that's why the white seat, tape, stem, cages, and post. Slowly trying to eliminate the white, might tackle the tape today.



Of course you'll level that saddle, right  ?!


----------



## arshak (Jun 13, 2005)

Looked at it. Thought of riding. Checked weather and decided to ride tomorrow.


----------



## r.shoemaker78 (Feb 23, 2012)

I installed a new carbon 1 position seat post replacing the aluminum 2 position that came stock. I also swapped saddles to a Fizik Arione CX from a Specialized Alias 130. Installed new 42 cm FSA wing pro bars and a Ritchey c260 stem. Significant improvements in comfort while shaving 324 grams off the bike. Its been a long time coming.


----------



## SoCal326 (Oct 25, 2012)

Put brand new Bontrager R3 tires on and went for a ride. I managed to slice the tire such that I can't use it and don't trust them. In defense of the tire, I did Ride through glass. Just bad luck or tires that aren't meant for he real world?


----------



## timjeong (Oct 23, 2012)

Sold it! 
Unloaded a Trek 1.1.
Eyes now red from looking at used bike sites.


----------



## Andy M-S (Feb 3, 2004)

*Velo Orange*



cda 455 said:


> Very nice velo :thumbsup: !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks!

No detailed write-up here just yet; it;s kind of a work in progress (but it's getting close to stable). And yes, that's a generator hub. I've had the hub for almost eight years, and it's been fantastic. I used to have a 9-mile (each way) commute, so having light was very nice in the late fall and early spring. My commute is significantly shorter these days, but it's always nice to have light!

A write-up on a slightly earlier stage of the build can be found on my blog, here: https://lawschoolissoover.wordpress.com/2012/09/14/im-baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaack/


----------



## Old Fogey (Oct 18, 2012)

I decided to replace the pump with a CO2 inflator. It wasn't to save weight, but to simplify. The inflator is quick and easy, and doesn't require maintenance. I'll just put it in the under-seat bag, and forget about it. The pump requires periodic cleaning and testing, and is a lot of work when you actually need it.


----------



## jpaschal01 (Jul 20, 2011)

jpaschal01 said:


> About to put the new wheels on.


With the new wheels

View attachment 267699


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Old Fogey said:


> I decided to replace the pump with a CO2 inflator. It wasn't to save weight, but to simplify. The inflator is quick and easy, and doesn't require maintenance. I'll just put it in the under-seat bag, and forget about it. The pump requires periodic cleaning and testing, and is a lot of work when you actually need it.


Yep. 


I graduated to a co2 pump this past Spring and love it. I got a fast leak and used it for the first time two weeks after I bought it. 

It took all of 2.5 sec. to inflate the tire  !


----------



## ralph1 (May 20, 2006)

Swapped some tyres over, threw out my old Pro Race 2s, moved my Pro race 3s, and installed my Pro Race 4s. Yet to ride the Pro Race 4s, but looking forward to it.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

ralph1 said:


> Swapped some tyres over, threw out my old Pro Race 2s, moved my Pro race 3s, and installed my Pro Race 4s. Yet to ride the Pro Race 4s, but looking forward to it.


Same here.


Put on a Specialized Nimbus Armadillo 26X1.5 on my 69'er commuter replacing the old (16 Y.O.) Continental Avenue Semi Slicks. 

Funny; the Nimbus is skinnier than the Conti yet rides smoother.


----------



## Kuma601 (Jan 22, 2004)

Installed new chain and cleaned the gunk off the front chain rings. Freewheel had been cleaned the day before. Fresh cable for the RD.


----------



## red elvis (Sep 9, 2010)

clean the bike, replace the tube on the rear wheel and putting on some stickers.


----------



## Craigster (May 29, 2012)

Set up a new bike. Put lights on at sunset. Went for a quick jaunt.


----------



## tom93r1 (Jul 19, 2009)

Oh yeah, taken care of!


----------



## matfam (Jul 13, 2012)

Rode in the rain, (rules 5 & 9). While drying the bike I found my rear tube sticking through the sidewall of my tire and fixed both.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Rode it. Sunshine and temps around freezing.


----------



## feeex (Dec 6, 2011)

I pumped the tyres up ready for my ride tomorrow. Been away on holiday for a couple of weeks so looking forward to getting out before work tomorrow.


----------



## qwertasdfg24 (Sep 18, 2012)

anticipating Hurricane Sandy's arrival, moved the bike to the basement for the coming week.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

rode it.


----------



## sand101 (Mar 29, 2009)

Very nice bars.

Out of curiosity, what kind of garmin mount is that? I've never seen that.



r1lee said:


> removed my Giant Carbon SLR Drop bars and replaced with Zipp Vuka Sprint.


----------



## MXL (Jun 26, 2012)

Rode it and then wiped it down.


----------



## Stefan1509 (Jul 13, 2012)

Nothing. Really bad weather....


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

Put in some good volume for me last week (15 hours). Decided to replace the FD, RD and brakes last week as well. Easier, quicker and quieter shifting all the way around. Looking into new pedals now. Went from:

SRAM Force RD to Red 
SRAM Rival FD to Red Yaw
0G nerd brakes to Force

Hope to replace the 7810 pedals with the one of the Look Blade pedal versions.

Shooting for another 15 this week...


----------



## c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n (Mar 3, 2012)

Remove the Michelin Mountain Dry 2.3 tyres from my wife's MTB, and fitted some Continental Sports Contacts 1.6s. She only ride on paved areas and have no need for knobbly tyres.

Let's see if she will notice the difference ...


----------



## geezer153 (Oct 5, 2012)

Tweaked the riser handlebar on my MTB and finally found a more comfortable position. Rode around a local technical track I've been threatening to do for some time. 
Took the ENVE AM wheels off to check true and install tubeless kit.
Checked the battery condition (flashing green) on my Giant Defy ready for a w/e ride.


----------



## geezer153 (Oct 5, 2012)

Tweaked the riser handlebar on my MTB and finally found 'the' position (only took 18 months). Rode around a local technical track that I've been threatening to do for some time. 
Took the new ENVE AM wheels off to check trueness after the bashing they just got on the rocks (still true) and install tubeless kit.
Checked the battery condition (flashing green) on my Giant Defy ready for a w/e ride.


----------



## branthopolis (Nov 1, 2012)

Walked past it in the garage as I arrived home much later than normal from work.


----------



## ralph1 (May 20, 2006)

Rode the S2 and then took it to the LBS to have the RD tweaked, fork steerer cut down, and cabling tidied up.


----------



## YamaDan (Aug 28, 2012)

Put 43 more miles on it. Almost 3000 verticle..


----------



## Matt1986 (Mar 19, 2010)

Ditched the excessively fiddly cantilevers on my LHT in favour of long reach calipers (Tektro R559). 

Front went on fine, but barely cleared my 50mm fenders. The rear was more problematic, as there is no proper brake mount and my rear rack got in the way, so I drilled out the brake bridge and reverse mounted the calipers. Looks a little eccentric, works fine.


----------



## orlowskij (Aug 5, 2012)

Swapped the stock group on my Allez Elite Triple to a Craigslist DA 7800 group. And new bar tape.


----------



## amidroc (Oct 17, 2012)

Had a BG refit done at my LBS. While there they installed a new FSA K-Force light 32.5 mm set back seapost and changed the stem from 100mm to 90mm. They also had some positive comments on the crankset and BB upgrade. Went from the stock SRAM S150 crankset and power spline BB to a SRAM Red crankset and Chris king BB.

now the bike feels new again.


----------



## red elvis (Sep 9, 2010)

fixed the flat rear tire and wiped off the excess lube on the chains. ready for a cold, morning ride tomorrow.


----------



## Pedro S (Mar 28, 2011)

Put a shorter stem on it. Still trying to dial-in the fit.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

Rode it some more.


----------



## martinrjensen (Sep 23, 2007)

Today all I did was ride it. Actually I did clean it of after the ride and when it's dry I will be oiling the chain and getting all the leaves out from under the fenders and cleaning the rim brake surfaces off. I've got several nasty day rides in following my winter fender fit and it's time for a cleaning. 
In the summer I can go months without cleaning the bike but winter time, looks to be about 4 rides, which right now is turning out to be a week or less. Probably ought to start cleaning the break surfaces off doing after every ride though.


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

Noticed some discomfort on 40+ mile rides. Purchased a spesh saddle last week and just ebayed a longer stem for it.


----------



## ralph1 (May 20, 2006)

Rode the absolute shizzle out of it today, an easy 74 k ride in glorious sunshine. One of those good days. And nearly ran over a 2mt brown snake, thought he was dead until he moved!!!

And had a hard race on Friday night, 6th out of 20.


----------



## sydex (Sep 25, 2012)

I broke my derailleur, hit a pipe sticking out of the ground. But hey, I get to buy some new stuff now


----------



## threebikes (Feb 1, 2009)

Madone got a new Selle Italia Q-BiK Flow Saddle.
Thursday the Single Speed gets a carbon fork.


----------



## feeex (Dec 6, 2011)

tom93r1 said:


> Wheels!
> 
> Frame was recently replaced under warranty, old was blue/white and that's why the white seat, tape, stem, cages, and post. Slowly trying to eliminate the white, might tackle the tape today.


I bet that bottom cupboard is a stretch to get into..........


----------



## dfvcador (Jun 4, 2006)

I just had my original Orbea - Lobular Liege repainted to the same original color. Euskatel Euskadi orange/yellow color scheme. It looks beautiful and glossy again.


----------



## nenad (May 5, 2004)

Swapped Fizik Aliante for Specialized Phenom. Test rode today, and seems like a good swap.


----------



## The Human G-Nome (Aug 26, 2002)

I swapped a Fizik Aliante for a Fizik Kurve. Feels pretty good so far, and made me lean forward a lot more than I had been. Bought her a sister, a demo bike in the form of the Fuji Gran Fondo 1.0 for super long training rides. Bought some Monkeylectric spoke lights because my cheap Chinese knockoffs are terrible quality and fell off during a night ride of 45 miles.


----------



## halldavid328888 (Nov 6, 2012)

Nothing much. Took it out of the garage, washed it properly, make sure that everything's working fine. Then took it to work. Damn it was really cold in the morning today.


----------



## ralph1 (May 20, 2006)

Got my new bottle holders, and fitted em.:thumbsup:


----------



## Dave Cutter (Sep 26, 2012)

Besides riding it... I realigned the handlebar. I haven't felt like it was perfect since I replaced the stem (which made the bicycles "fit" feel perfect). So I watched a couple YouTube bicycle maintenance videos and revisited tightening the threadless headset. Now it all feels right.


----------



## ralph1 (May 20, 2006)

Raced the S2 and got 3rd outa 30 odd.


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

I dug out the CRUD fenders and installed them on my commuter. Argh... it's that time of year again.


----------



## Theodore (Oct 3, 2012)

Gazed longingly at it... Building up a chinese carbon frame and so far have the stem, handlebars, seatpost and saddle, installed a sram red crankset the other day... Have to piece this one together to not upset the boss. Craigslist is my friend.


----------



## Ralf33 (Apr 26, 2012)

Rode 30km to work at 6:30am and -2°C. Some guy in pick-up called me an effing idiot, I think he mistook me for somebody who cares what he thinks but it hurt my bike's feelings.


----------



## Rollingeezer (Oct 20, 2012)

Looked at pictures of it....Still recovering from knee replacement surgury, and I still owe $170.00 on it before its mine...Put it on layaway before surgury. I think I'm wearing the picture out...


----------



## JoelS (Aug 25, 2008)

Today I stripped down a bike for parts for a new build. Cleaned and serviced those parts as well. New frameset will be here on Monday afternoon. Can't wait to get it built up! I'll start a thread when it's done, with some pictures.

Now I need to clean up that frameset that I stripped so I can sell it. I have a buyer lined up, and have a week to clean 18,000 mi worth of riding muck off it.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

took the road bike for a ride this morning before sun up. Took off this afternoon and waited for the big brown truck to deliver the new KK Road machine, set it up and put the dual sport on it. Spun a couple minutes. Ordered a speed and cadence sensor for the dual sport so I can keep track of stats on the trainer - will be here Tuesday so I can take it for a longer test spin Wednesday morning when it will be a low of 25ish. The back tire is a bit noisey on the trainer, might need to put a slick on it if I can find one that will fit the rim.


----------



## Mailmover (Mar 29, 2011)

Finally, my S2 replacement frame (not brave enough to rebuild my own) has been built up, new cabling and wheel bearing replacement has be completed....


----------



## Dfrensdorff (Oct 1, 2012)

Rode it........only 12 miles.....30 degrees with a bit of wind.


----------



## Kuma601 (Jan 22, 2004)

The wife's bike: new rim strips and some beater Kenda Koncept 650C tires for the trainer.


----------



## drodrigueznyc (Mar 30, 2012)

ok my turn..

it's 12midnight on a Friday night and I'm currently changing the stock cantilever brakes on my winter ride (Specialized Tricross Sport) to Avid Shorty 4 which i purchased online for $25 front and rear... 

I'll tell you this much.. at first i was skeptical but after seeing a huge difference in build quality, low profile design and larger brake pads, it was love at first sight... 

the stock brakes suck but these things stop of a dime... and they look better!

next, swap out the stock 32 tires to 28 all season.. shimano clipless, Selle saddle and oh boy not a bad winter bike!

yes i''m hooked and can't wait to take her out tomorrow...

btw, summer bike is a trek madone 4.7 full ultegra... going to swap out the stock wheels for some carbon ones.. 

life is good...


----------



## justbike (Nov 11, 2012)

*test rode a*

2004/2005 Eddy Merckx Team SC. Close to NOS. First time using campy chorus 10 group, loved it! 

As for my bike, fiddled with a old suntour sprint rear derailleur on my 86 cannondale. Making more noise than I would like and was hoping to fix it. It seems as thought I didnt


----------



## justbike (Nov 11, 2012)

*@ pd*

May I ask what it did to you? Or too traumatic?


----------



## Mdeth1313 (Nov 1, 2001)

Took the top part of my saddle clamp off and replaced it with kcnc yokes. 58g replaced with 2 pieces that weigh 13g. That drops 45g off for less than $20.


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

Finally synced my bars post and stem to 3T all the way around.

Thinking of getting new frame for no good reason. Why bike gods? Why?


----------



## cyclevt (Aug 6, 2004)

I obsessively checked FedEx to see if the tracking number provided by the seller for the new bike i bought on Friday shows any progress.

It doesn't.

I am despondent.

Good thing it's 22 degrees and icy from yesterday's storm.


----------



## ralph1 (May 20, 2006)

Going to ride it, it's 0620 h, 8 deg C.........I can hear my bed calling me!!


----------



## thelowend (Oct 28, 2012)

Made some adjustments to my seat and touched up the bottom of the frame.


----------



## Firestone (Apr 23, 2012)

Rode it, wiped it down and adjusted the derailleur. A good day!


----------



## JoelS (Aug 25, 2008)

I rode. 74mi and 5500 ft. Checked FedEx tracking for my next frameset and it's scheduled for delivery tomorrow.


----------



## DocRogers (Feb 16, 2006)

Nothing. But I stacked a whole bunch of firewood!


----------



## juanacity (Jul 11, 2012)

Hah! Fun thread. My bike is relatively new, so I; rode it, removed all the remaining stickers so many random stickers), adjusted rear derailleur, replaced handlebar end plugs (stock were 30 grams!), and checked tracking update on my order for upgrades. 

Oh, also put it in my living room just to stare.

Have fun everyone!


----------



## ralph1 (May 20, 2006)

Did a 80k ride with some "interesting" hills thrown in, this was on the S2.


----------



## Canndyman (Sep 7, 2012)

Scored a sweet deal on a barely used 2012 Izoard last weekend (yes the forks passed the recall). Changed out the factory FSA 40 bars for some Zipp Service Course short shallows in 44. Wrapped 'em in red Specialized tape, now she feels like my bike. Just waiting on a shipment from Probikekit to finish it off.


----------



## babaos (Nov 13, 2012)

i washed it


----------



## cyclevt (Aug 6, 2004)

*Which one?*



Canndyman said:


> Scored a sweet deal on a barely used 2012 Izoard last weekend (yes the forks passed the recall). Changed out the factory FSA 40 bars for some Zipp Service Course short shallows in 44. Wrapped 'em in red Specialized tape, now she feels like my bike. Just waiting on a shipment from Probikekit to finish it off.


Was it the red XL one with rival on Ebay? Are YOU the guy the snatched it form me?:cryin:

Which is fine, cuz I'm getting a nicer one tomorrow! :thumbsup:


----------



## Canndyman (Sep 7, 2012)

cyclevt said:


> Was it the red XL one with rival on Ebay? Are YOU the guy the snatched it form me?:cryin:
> 
> Which is fine, cuz I'm getting a nicer one tomorrow! :thumbsup:


No sir, it's a large with Ultegra I got locally from Craigslist . The black plastic bag from PBK was on the porch today, wasn't expecting that until next week! Out came some Michelin Pro4 service course with red sidewalls. Mounted 'em up on some Ksyrium ES anniversary editions and hung them on the bike. It's looking tight! A glitch in the order delayed my red Keo's, should be here soon, then I'll post up some pics.......


----------



## ralph1 (May 20, 2006)

The Pro 4s are great, I wrapped some on my DA CL24s, they ride nice. Just ordered another set for my other wheels, same as yours. Red also coz they go faster!!!


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

Dropped my bike off at the shop last night. Got a warranty SL4 S-works Tarmac frame to replace my SL3 S-works with a cracked headtube. Not too excited about the bright red color over my old flat black, but I guess I'll deal for a 'free' upgrade. 

Oh, and putting on a new BB, swapping from S-works 53-39 chainrings to Praxis 52-36 and probably the new Red Yaw FD.


----------



## cyclevt (Aug 6, 2004)

Canndyman said:


> No sir, it's a large with Ultegra I got locally from Craigslist . The black plastic bag from PBK was on the porch today, wasn't expecting that until next week! Out came some Michelin Pro4 service course with red sidewalls. Mounted 'em up on some Ksyrium ES anniversary editions and hung them on the bike. It's looking tight! A glitch in the order delayed my red Keo's, should be here soon, then I'll post up some pics.......


The Izoard XP XL "dark" was delivered 10 minutes after I left for work..... thought about going home and *Cough cough* .......working from home.

Just need to swap out the seat, post and stem to ride. New EC70 0 setback post en route as well.


----------



## Canndyman (Sep 7, 2012)

Well the pedals came in today, thanks PBK, shipping to California was just over one week. She's ready to ride and I'm real happy with her. Low budget dream machine!


----------



## ralph1 (May 20, 2006)

Looks sweet, what are your thoughts on the wheels?


----------



## Canndyman (Sep 7, 2012)

Good looking bike Cyclevt! Which bikes wheelset were you asking about ralph1?


----------



## Skinner222 (Aug 31, 2012)

Finally installed and adjusted my new FD. Removed both brake calipers to clean and lube. Bike's on the trainer so I don't need them right now anyway. Doing this I realized that new cables and housings are in my near future.


----------



## ralph1 (May 20, 2006)

Canndyman said:


> Good looking bike Cyclevt! Which bikes wheelset were you asking about ralph1?


The Ksyrium ES wheels, I have had my set for just over 6 years and consider it one of my favourites.:thumbsup:


----------



## rider9 (May 27, 2011)

I got a new handlebar and pedals for my fixed gear bike. The handlebar on the bike is too narrow and I have been using flats for pedals while I got used to riding FG. The new pedals are the Shimano combo SPD and flats (A530). I'll put them on sometime soon.


----------



## Canndyman (Sep 7, 2012)

ralph1 said:


> The Ksyrium ES wheels, I have had my set for just over 6 years and consider it one of my favourites.:thumbsup:


I don't have any experiance with them yet, I just picked them up used for this bike. I like Mavics, and have been wanting a set of the anniversarys. A set finally showed up near my home for a good priced and I swooped on them. I've been running a set of Equipes on my current bike and have nothing but good things to say about them. I'll say this, the ES's with the Michelin Pro4's dropped almost two pounds off of the Shimano RS30 and Vittoria's that the bike came with, and the Izoard felt quick and snappy with those. I'm sick right now, I can't ride, and can't wait to shake this cold and go put some miles in!


----------



## JoelS (Aug 25, 2008)

Finished building up a new bike and took it for a ride. Love it!


----------



## Canndyman (Sep 7, 2012)

Skinner222 said:


> Finally installed and adjusted my new FD. Removed both brake calipers to clean and lube. Bike's on the trainer so I don't need them right now anyway. Doing this I realized that new cables and housings are in my near future.


Drop the coin on the best cables you can afford, it makes a difference. A LBS had a display made by Shimano. Little box on a spindle kinda like a spice rack. On top was a small spool (several tight loops) of thier cable and housing, followed by Jagwire, another brand I can't recall, and Sram on the bottom. You pushed and pulled on the cable ends. Shimano was effortless, smooth as silk. Jagwire was almost as good. Unkown brand was so so. Sram, when you pushed or pulled on it, the little carosel turned. You had to hold the box still to push or pull on the calbes there was so much drag. My new Izoard has Shimano cables, damn are they slick!


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

Looked at them while entering and leaving the basement.


----------



## ralph1 (May 20, 2006)

Was going to race tonight, but it's been raining all day, and still is.....I'm over racing crits in the rain.


----------



## wiRIDEfast (May 13, 2011)

Yesterday:
partially built the road bike I got for my friend
Full Carbon frame with ISP with BB30, Filante Saddle, Dura Ace components, FSA K force light bb30 crankset, trp brakes. Now I just need to find him some wheels.

Put my new carbon front wheel on one of my bikes. Replaced the heavy wheel I had on it.

Today:
Start rebuilding my wifes Cannondale caad5 with ultegra 10 speed. hopefully Going drillium on the junk crankset it has.


----------



## Skinner222 (Aug 31, 2012)

Thanks for the advice. I was looking at one of the Jagwire kits to replace all my cables. My bike is a 2006 and I'm the second owner. Don't think the cables have ever been replaced. And I'd like to dress it up a bit and get yellow housings as well.

Cheers!
K


----------



## nenad (May 5, 2004)

I put on new wheels and tires.


----------



## JoelS (Aug 25, 2008)

Today I am installing fenders and a rear rack on my winter bike.


----------



## jswilson64 (May 20, 2008)

Made a payment at the pawn shop to keep it from going away. Does that count? It's been a rough couple months, but the plus is my running times are coming down...


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

jswilson64 said:


> Made a payment at the pawn shop to keep it from going away. Does that count? It's been a rough couple months, but the plus is my running times are coming down...


Sounds like you're a "Glass is half" full kinda guy. 
I like that in people.


----------



## jswilson64 (May 20, 2008)

velodog said:


> Sounds like you're a "Glass is half" full kinda guy.
> I like that in people.


Shooting for a local 10k in mid-January, hope to do it in under 55:00. By that time I should have the bike back and can get back out there!


----------



## castofone (Dec 24, 2010)

Rim arrived so I rebuit the wheel that was munted a month ago. Just waiting for the frame.


----------



## Soundtallica (Sep 24, 2011)

I rode it. 2 reps up Super Flagstaff in Boulder (5 miles, 8.2% average grade at 5000-7000 ft elevation), and loved every minute of it!


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

Did some more of that riding thing.


----------



## YamaDan (Aug 28, 2012)

I teased it, bottles full, bike gear on, opened the garage, it started to rain... nevermind.


----------



## twin001 (Jul 24, 2011)

I rode it 80 miles this morning, and loved every second of it!


----------



## steelbikerider (Feb 7, 2005)

Rode 2 hours this AM. PM I put on a new set of DA 7900 pedals to match the rest or the bike. The 7810 pedals went to the steel Schneider with the 7800 gruppo. The 7800 pedals went to the tt bike with 7800/7700. OCD issues resolved for today.


----------



## TriRidr (Nov 18, 2012)

I jumped on the windtrainer for 80km's because the weather here is terrible.


----------



## YamaDan (Aug 28, 2012)

YamaDan said:


> I teased it, bottles full, bike gear on, opened the garage, it started to rain... nevermind.


Ok, just got back from a 32 mile crappy weather ride.. Bike feels better


----------



## thalo (Jul 17, 2011)

put the chain on (it had been off from cleaning and letting the lube soak in) and then drove it around town in the back of my car.


----------



## FTR (Sep 20, 2006)

Installed a Brooks B17 then decided I did not like the "skirts" on it so got out the Stanley knife and butchered it down to this:










Not on a road bike but meh.


----------



## Elpimpo (Jan 16, 2012)

Scratched the CRAP out of the fork, right chinstay and the rear derraileur after riding into a curb at 20mph diagonally.

Also ripped both gloves, ripped REALLY nice bibs and messing up a cleat


----------



## FTR (Sep 20, 2006)

Elpimpo said:


> Scratched the CRAP out of the fork, right chinstay and the rear derraileur after riding into a curb at 20mph diagonally.
> 
> Also ripped both gloves, ripped REALLY nice bibs and messing up a cleat


Time for at least a new fork and I would seriously consider replacing the frame too if you hit a curb at that speed.


----------



## Elpimpo (Jan 16, 2012)

FTR said:


> Time for at least a new fork and I would seriously consider replacing the frame too if you hit a curb at that speed.


I know dude, im prolly going to use ^that to get the wife to let me geats a new one

However, the impact was with the front tire, diagonally, then the rear tire in a manner where both tires were scrubbing the curb, one foot down (sliding on the cleat), slamming the brakes, then lost traction, putting me on my butt and the bike fell over thus scratching it.

So its totally structurally sound just scratched

But daddy needs a 4th bike


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

42 miler, but it was cold.


----------



## ralph1 (May 20, 2006)

Did a 50k ride on the S2, but wore thru a set of nicks on the front of the saddle.....frowny face.


----------



## maxfrm (Jan 15, 2012)

rode 30 miles in the wind & rain, tried my new jacket & cycling shoes out...


----------



## ralph1 (May 20, 2006)

Did a medium effort 30k ride, felt really good.


----------



## CyclistofPeace (Nov 20, 2012)

Adjusted the the tension in my pedals and seat post height... exciting- I know.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Yesterday:
Put new grease in the Speedplays. 
Cleaned and greased the head set bearings. 
Cleaned and oiled the crank bearings. 
Put on a new chain.


----------



## Samadhi (Nov 1, 2011)

I rode a med effort, cold-ish 25-miler and when I got home, readjusted the FD.


----------



## Samadhi (Nov 1, 2011)

FTR said:


> Installed a Brooks B17 then decided I did not like the "skirts" on it so got out the Stanley knife and butchered it down to this:


Take some sandpaper to the fresh-cut edges.


----------



## tom93r1 (Jul 19, 2009)

Rode it to work in a very non-eventful manner.


----------



## cruud (May 11, 2012)

Bought a Bianchi 928 sl frame. Cheaper than a chinese frame. Pretty excited, should be good fun.


----------



## Luki (Nov 9, 2012)

Replaced griptape rode it 60km


----------



## DocRogers (Feb 16, 2006)

Straightened a bent derailleur hanger on my dorky looking (but still fun) Dahon and took it for its first ride in Florida.


----------



## ucfquattroguy (Nov 10, 2012)

Swapped a few spacers with the stem to lower about 1cm. Still fiddling with the fit on my '11 Madone 5.2. I like the more relaxed geometry...but not to the degree they've taken it with this "H2" geometry frame and a 7deg stem pointed upward. If this swap isn't enough, I'll probably flip the stem.


----------



## ralph1 (May 20, 2006)

Raced the R3-SL, what do you think the result was with 1 x 30k ride for training this week?


----------



## AndyMc2006 (Oct 27, 2006)

Waiting for my Ti Eriksen seatpost to ship so I can install it along with the Moots stem on my Moots bike. I doubt it will effect the ride quality but it should look awesome.


----------



## BBoneCloneMN (Oct 21, 2012)

Removed top bar brakes from my '06 Felt F90, then rewrapped and re-cabled bike in white. Now I'm afraid to touch it.


----------



## FTR (Sep 20, 2006)

AndyMc2006 said:


> Waiting for my Ti Eriksen seatpost to ship so I can install it along with the Moots stem on my Moots bike. I doubt it will effect the ride quality but it should look awesome.


Why not a Moots seatpost?


----------



## AndyMc2006 (Oct 27, 2006)

FTR said:


> Why not a Moots seatpost?


Moots posts are nice but they are pricey, the eriksen "sweetpost" is awesome and its about $140 less expensive.


----------



## w-g (Mar 9, 2006)

Quality garge puttering with beer.
On the roadie, swapped worn tires, popped one tube by pinching it during inflation...cursed the noob error. Sounded like a gunshot so whole family showed up in the garage. Then swapped pedals and put cleats on the new shoes.
Swapped chain on the MTB and other general housekeeping.


----------



## ucfquattroguy (Nov 10, 2012)

Rode 35mi after flipping the stem from 7deg to 7deg down on my Madone 5.2. Amazing what a difference it made. It's like all of the other pieces of the "fit" puzzle instantly just clicked into place.


----------



## FTR (Sep 20, 2006)

AndyMc2006 said:


> Moots posts are nice but they are pricey, the eriksen "sweetpost" is awesome and its about $140 less expensive.


Then again there are plenty of nice ti stems that are not $395 - $575.
There are also very nice ti frames available that are not the price of a Moots.
Not bashing Moots at all as I have one, but when I was buying I wanted it all to match.


----------



## LuckyB (Sep 9, 2012)

*What did you do to your bike today?*

ah...er...nothing!?! Why? What did you hear?


----------



## maxfrm (Jan 15, 2012)

Tried a new set of shoes, rode 50 miles on the MTB, oiled the chain when was done.


----------



## ralph1 (May 20, 2006)

Did 85ks on the S2.


----------



## SteveOz1 (Sep 5, 2012)

Ha! have an RB2 that is waaay to big so I "Rivendelled" it a while ago with swept back bars and Brooks saddle...however the more upright position is uncomfortable on 110psi 23 c tires sooooooo.. went to the LBS to get some fat tires- he had some 32's hanging around in the back soooo we went about getting them to fit....an RB2 was not meant to run a 700c wheel with a 32c tire! :hand: until today - lets just say it involved burning through 4 dremel bits to get enough clearance under the front crown and rear brake bridge! :thumbsup:


----------



## cyclevt (Aug 6, 2004)

Obsessively checked FedEx to see if new frame has been delivered.

It has!

Building tonight!


----------



## Todman007 (Jul 16, 2006)

Put a Brooks B17 saddle on my steel framed Rando bike, because the no brand saddle I had on before was not as comfortable or classy as the Brooks, imo. thanks for asking.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

Todman007 said:


> Put a Brooks B17 saddle on my steel framed Rando bike, because the no brand saddle I had on before was not as comfortable or classy as the Brooks, imo. thanks for asking.


Any pictures of that Rando?


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

Put a Zipp 101 wheel set with a G3 power tap hub on the Domane 5.2 today, and a new rear tire. Haven't had a chance to ride it yet though, it was dark:30 when I finished up. Might have some rear derailleur adjusting to do tomorrow, I set the limits tonight so it won't eat spokes up - minor tweeks on H and L were needed.


----------



## ralph1 (May 20, 2006)

Raced the R3-SL last night, and picked up a win.....very happy.


----------



## jerrayy (Oct 27, 2012)

Put on some bottle cages


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

Got around to making a Altoids essential tin box for the seat bag,


----------



## ralph1 (May 20, 2006)

Just finished nice 80k ride on the R3-SL.


----------



## rider9 (May 27, 2011)

I put new pedals on my fixed gear bike. Shimano A530 pedals rock! Up until this weekend, I had been using cheap flats. Boy, what a difference! It is almost like a new bike!

I was concerned about stopping and unclipping on a fixed gear. These pedals have a flat side and a clipless side. I would slow and unclip then switch to the flat side as I was stopping. The platform was stable and generous enough to feel great.

I also lubed the chain.


----------



## Scooper (Mar 4, 2007)

My SKS Raceblade long fenders came yesterday, and I installed them today. It only takes a couple of seconds to install or remove them thanks to small "spades" mounted on the front and rear hub QRs and the brake mounting bolts. The fenders have press-to-release locks that secure them to the QR and brake bolt spades.


----------



## ralph1 (May 20, 2006)

I raced the R3-SL again last night, got a 2nd this week, 1/2 a wheel in it!!!!!


----------



## civdic (May 13, 2009)

How about...what did I do for my bike today? Bought her one of these:

http://www.effettomariposa.eu/en/products/giustaforza-family/giustaforza-ii-2-16-deluxe/


----------



## wiRIDEfast (May 13, 2011)

clamped her into the new bike mechanic stand and slapped a carbon derailleur clamp on her. Then ordered her some new derailleur pulleys. Now I need to find her a 40cm handlebar, a better saddle, and then get to modifying the crankset.


----------



## triILL (Dec 7, 2012)

Dropped the spacers on my tt/tri bike and rode my commuter through the rain to pick up my new racing (running) shoes.


----------



## Warpdatframe (Dec 9, 2012)

glued up a pair of r-sys's with dugast rhinos and put them on my norco ccx sl


----------



## cyclevt (Aug 6, 2004)

Swapped out the carbon post I over torqued and then rode my new bike into a hellacious head wind.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

Pinched her amply inflated rear tire, winked at her, and told her I was going to ride her like a bike.


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

I blinged the brakes!










The Planet-X brakes are very reasonably priced now and even come with SwissStop pads.


----------



## primov8 (Dec 16, 2012)

Earlier in the week, I removed all the components off the Noah Pro and transferred everything onto a NOS '11 Cervelo S3-Norwegian red frameset. Over the winter, the Noah Pro will be upgraded with SR11-EPS and either a set of ENVE 6.7s or Campy Boras.


----------



## nolight (Oct 12, 2012)

I rode her and because she got wet after the ride I wiped her down.


----------



## rodsquad (Nov 4, 2012)

Installed a Force drive train.


----------



## Cdale EVO Tom (Dec 13, 2012)

Took my 2012 Cannondale EVO 2 to my buddy Matt for end of season maintenance and the final round of upgrades:

*2013 SRAM Red Brakes

*2013 SRAM Red Levers

*Yokozuna Cables

Any winter riding will be done on the CAAD9-1.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

I stared at them longingly.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

I spent a lot of time and money to upgrade all of my bikes from somewhat dirty to clean, then waxed and relubed. Yeah that's right, I can hear all you envy people out their wishing they could do the same.


----------



## rodsquad (Nov 4, 2012)

DrSmile said:


> I blinged the brakes!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you have additional pics of your bike? I'm looking for ideas.


----------



## carlislegeorge (Mar 28, 2004)

Washed mine off
View attachment 272126


----------



## rodsquad (Nov 4, 2012)

*Ticycle*



rodsquad said:


> Do you have additional pics of your bike? I'm looking for ideas.


Thanks for the pic and the ideas. What can you tell me about Planet-X brakes?


----------



## ralph1 (May 20, 2006)

Packed one up into the car and moved states for good, then went for a 50k ride this arvo, gotta luv tail winds, 51ks per hr.....for a short spurt.

cheers

Pete


----------

